# Bottom Feeders



## Hein510 (26/3/14)

Ok so I've been looking for these bottom feed RBA's everyone is going on about on the REO, what is the different options of getting when you maybe have a REO but wanna put a different RBA on with the bottle at the bottom?


----------



## Hein510 (28/3/14)

nobody?

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TylerD (28/3/14)

Hein510 said:


> nobody?
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


Sorry, wanted to post, but forgot. 
http://www.e-cigarette-forum.com/forum/reos-mods/377836-reo-compatible-rbas.html
All the info you need.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

